# Mccormick 200 tw broken spring- help please



## 10brunnm (Apr 19, 2020)

We have never had to repair a spreader before and ours just broke. It is a spring near the back right tire that causes a lever to engage with the gear that moves the apron across the bed to move the manure. Sorry I am not very familiar with terms for spreader parts. I have found pictures of manuals online but I can't seem to find the part name and number for this spreader. It seems it serves the same purpose as the 1440s on a new idea but the shape seems wrong and wouldn't work with our spreader I think. If anyone could help me figure out the part name and where I could get one and how I replace it that would be awesome. I wouldn't be against taking it to someone to fix but who repairs manure spreaders? 

Thanks for the help
Megan


----------

